# ASK DBSTALK: 921 Switch Bug ?



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

I was going to move my 921 from a SW64 to a separate Dish500 with Dishpro LNBs. 

But I have read about a 921 bug that will lock up the unit if you change your switch configuration. Is this true ?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, but until L1.43 is downloaded to yoiur receiver, just do a card pull reboot and insert the card when it asks. Dan Landreth explained that is the work around.


----------

